# Sunwayman V10R Ti+ Nichia 219 4500k 92 CRI conversion ...



## wquiles (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks to a couple of forum members we now have access to the excellent Nichia 219 4500 (92 CRI) LED's. These have the same exact footprint as the Cree XP-G, this the boards from the XP-G work with these Nichia LED's - I don't know about you , but that makes them great for modding/LED swaps 

There is now a special edition V11R with a high CRI warm LED, but the specs are not nearly as good as what you can get from this Nichia LED, so I recently got my Sunwayman V10R Ti+, which comes with the XM-L LED, with the intention of modding it for one of these Nichia LED's. 

Here is the Nichia LED with blank 10mm round boards for the XP-G:







But before I got to the LED swap, I had to dissasemble the light, and discover some things along the way - it was not a trivial swap! (more on that later)






In order not to damage the finish on the light, I machined a custom Delrin sleeve:






Front bezel comes off easily enough:






For the middle section, I used my restored Wilton vise, with the custom Aluminum soft jaws, and the custom Delrin sleeve to tightly grab the lower section right below the selector ring:






I then used a piece of the Delrin sleeve to go around the top:






And after applying a good grip with special pipe pliers, I got the two parts to come off without any damage/scars:






The magnetic ring comes off (that lightweight transparent grease is what gives the selector that fluid feeling):






Then go to the opposite side and start removing the positive cover to access the driver/electronics:






The factory scratched off the part number on the micro-controller:











Then you can carefully de-solder the wires:






And carefully pull out the LED and wires. Note the LED is "not" glued down, but has thermal paste in there (way too much!):











A very interesting piece is the white spacer. It is not just a spacer to set the focus, but it is the "only" thing that keeps the LED centered in the body - it is critical:






The other critical data point is that the factory board is much thinner than normal metal core PCB's:






Here I am re-flowing the Nichia into the XP-G 10mm boards:






Focus is not perfect, but more than adequate BUT the bezel does "not" screw down all of the way!:











Since the Nichia is smaller than the XM-L, I needed a custom spacer to center the LED, to try to achieve focus, and thin enough to enable closing the bezel down as much as possible. So I started by making various custom spacers to try out:


















Photo to compare the new spacer (black Delrin) vs. the OEM white spacer (which only works with the XM-L):






Once I had a spacer that worked, I had to make some cuts on the bottom to allow for the soldered wires to fit - then I was able to start the re-assembly process:






I put a "little" thermal paste, and then moved the LED down several times to spread it and end up with a very thin layer:






The reflector and bezel create some extra rings (there also in the XM-L), but it looks very good: not too floody, not too throwy. First photo is at a higher output level and in focus, the second photo is at a lower output level but unfortunately out of focus:











Not counting making the Delrin sleeve (which is reusable of course), dis-assembly, de-soldering, making the custom Delrin spacer for the Nichia, soldering, putting everything back together, etc. is about 2 hours to do. Not "easy" but doable, and the results are outstanding - the Nichia LED has a perfect tint - looks great!

Will


----------



## mohanjude (Apr 19, 2012)

Will - excellent mod. Would this mod be easier on he earlier V10r Ti that used the XP-G and hence had a smaller spacer for the LED to centre it?


----------



## calipsoii (Apr 20, 2012)

Nicely done Will!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Apr 20, 2012)

Very clean mod and write up as always Will!:thumbsup:

Your photos and explainations make me feel like I'm in the same room looking over your shoulder! Lol!
Nice to hear even more feedback on these new Nichia's.
I'll have to get me hands on some for a few mods.
Having machine tools makes this hobby so much more fun!


----------



## think2x (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey Will,

I always love watching/reading your threads, you do an exceptional job with your pictures and explanations. I know you have the means to mod about anything you desire but I recently turned my V10R Ti into a mule head. You are welcome to my reflector/centering disk and XP-G emitter board if you like.

Jamie


----------



## wquiles (Apr 20, 2012)

Thank you guys 


*mohandude* - I don't own one of the original V10R's, only the V10R Ti+ and an incoming V11R, so I can't know for sure. However, if Sunwayman used a similar method/construction as they did on my V10R Ti+ with their V10R version with the XP-G, then assuming that the hole in the original spacing ring is close enough to the Nichia's outer die size, then I would say yes, the conversion would/should be a lot more straight forward and would not require access to a lathe/tooling to make a fitted centering ring for the emiter.

Will


----------



## mohanjude (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks - I have checked and I think you are right.

Mohan



wquiles said:


> Thank you guys
> 
> 
> *mohandude* - I don't own one of the original V10R's, only the V10R Ti+ and an incoming V11R, so I can't know for sure. However, if Sunwayman used a similar method/construction as they did on my V10R Ti+ with their V10R version with the XP-G, then assuming that the hole in the original spacing ring is close enough to the Nichia's outer die size, then I would say yes, the conversion would/should be a lot more straight forward and would not require access to a lathe/tooling to make a fitted centering ring for the emiter.
> ...


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome job


----------



## wquiles (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks much 


I also just did the internal boring to hold the mighty 18350 LiIon cell. I am using a custom fitted Delrin spacer to tightly hold the light in the chuck:





















So this is now another service I can provide for these small beautiful lights 

Will


----------



## KuanR (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow Will....You're blowing my mind with all the useful mods you are doing to the V10R Ti+. I was looking at the light the first day I got it wondering if if could be bored out for an 18350.

Is the new Nichia 219 just as bright as the XM-L U2 that comes with the light?

I will be sending my Ti+ to you when I come back to make it the light it should have been in the first place:devil:


----------



## wquiles (Apr 22, 2012)

KuanR said:


> Wow Will....You're blowing my mind with all the useful mods you are doing to the V10R Ti+. I was looking at the light the first day I got it wondering if if could be bored out for an 18350.
> 
> Is the new Nichia 219 just as bright as the XM-L U2 that comes with the light?
> 
> I will be sending my Ti+ to you when I come back to make it the light it should have been in the first place:devil:



Thanks much for your kind words 

I honestly don't know if the Nichia is just as bright as the XM-L in this particular host/driver combo. I bought the V10R with the intent of swaping the XM-L for the Nichia, so I really did not care much for the bluish ting in the XM-L.

From what I have read on the Nichia, it should be a tad lower in output compared to an XP-G, when driven at the same current. From an usability/EDC point of view, this Nichia is not only bright enough, but has a lovely, perfect white tint - does not look "warm" white and does not look bluish - it just looks "right" 

Will


----------



## somnambulated (Apr 22, 2012)

Wquilles, awesome thread. I've been kicking around the idea of replacing the emitter in my V10R Ti+ (when I'm not complaining about it, see the dedicated thread) and I ran across this emitter last night on the boards.

Do you have any plan to reproduce more of the spacers? Your switch conversion and switch ring were a big hit in the sales section, and this LED seems like a very desirable modding option right now. 

Also, do you have a source where the Nichia LEDs can be found, or should I ask the sellers with drop-in units if they'd part the LED separately for the same price as a drop?


----------



## wquiles (Apr 24, 2012)

somnambulated said:


> Wquilles, awesome thread. I've been kicking around the idea of replacing the emitter in my V10R Ti+ (when I'm not complaining about it, see the dedicated thread) and I ran across this emitter last night on the boards.
> 
> Do you have any plan to reproduce more of the spacers? Your switch conversion and switch ring were a big hit in the sales section, and this LED seems like a very desirable modding option right now.
> 
> Also, do you have a source where the Nichia LEDs can be found, or should I ask the sellers with drop-in units if they'd part the LED separately for the same price as a drop?



The spacers really need to be fitted and the LED centered slightly by hand during final re-assembly, so I don't currently have plans of offering the centering spacers separately.

The Nichia LED's are available from IS:
https://illuminationsupply.com/nichia-leds-c-39.html?zenid=f839daf0fac4efb8e5ef5db1a1844d60

Will


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice work there.

I wish I had the lathe/CNC machining skills that some of you guys have. It would be so nice when modding a light to just say hey this part doesn't fit quite right, let me just go out to my shop and machine a new one.

Kudos to your skill.


----------



## sebast (Apr 25, 2012)

Email sent!


Sebastien


----------



## wquiles (Apr 25, 2012)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Nice work there.
> 
> I wish I had the lathe/CNC machining skills that some of you guys have. It would be so nice when modding a light to just say hey this part doesn't fit quite right, let me just go out to my shop and machine a new one.
> 
> Kudos to your skill.


Thank you. I actually had to make 4x custom spacers before the 5x worked like I wanted/needed - yes, having the lathe makes it easier to make things fit 




sebast said:


> Email sent!
> 
> 
> Sebastien


Replied 

Will


----------



## chippybrian (Sep 7, 2012)

WOW Great mod, great pix/instructions! I hope to try that soon.


----------



## exposure (Jan 14, 2013)

An old thread....anyway

Thanks for the detailed description of the LED changing in the V10R. I will receive
a M10R in the next days. A Nichia 219 ist waiting to be installed in this flashlight.
V10R and M10R are similar in disassembling, so your thread is very helpful to me.

Regards
Dan / exposure


----------



## wquiles (Jan 14, 2013)

I am glad this was helpful. Good luck with the mod


----------

